# 2008 Kontiki 669 tag - outer wall/skin delamination.



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Our 2008 669 is currently back at the supplying dealers (Fullers in Notts) to have two areas of delamination sorted out.

When washing the MH recently, I noticed that when pushing lightly on the outer skin in an area between the rear window and rear wheel arch (approx. 1 sq metre), there was a creaking and groaning noise. This area is identical on both sides. Fullers have diagnosed this as delamination and have never seen this before on post 2007 Kontiki models, only on the original Kontikis. We've told that on the Kontiki tags, Swift failed to install bearers behind the rear axle - not sure if this is true or indeed has been resolved on later model Kontiki tags. The highest damp reading anywhere inside the MH even around the windows is <10%, so by all accounts a dry 'van and damp isn't to blame for the delamination.

Only good news is that the MH came with a no quibble 9 month warranty and have to say that Fullers have honoured this on several occasions in the past 9 months and also with the delamination issues - great service all round.

Any one else had any experience of the outer skin/walls delaminating on any Swift or other MH and any comments would be welcome.

Edit - ****, just realised I've already written about this before, doh  http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-218050-.html. Senior moment, sorry.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No bearers rear of the last axle! That's a huge overhang and realistically the only thing that will be taking the strain is??? The sidewalls!!, and they are doing what??

Sounds like a serious (and probably for Swift) a very expensive basic design fault. 

Any structural, engineers out there able to comment??

Can you fit a towbar to this model? If you can then there is clearly something reasonably solid underneath the rear, if not then maybe there isn't anything there.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Will be interesting to see how/if Swift reply on Swift Talk (same thread posted over there).


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Swift have replied and have said it's not something they've ever come across. 

"Hi Paul

Never heard of any delamination happening on the opposite sides of the van in the same place before. This is a new one to me.

The bearers under the van are set by the minimum dimension Alko recommend to ensure the floor is supported. This is unlikely to cause the sides to delaminate.

Simon"

But here's the good news............

Fullers have just phoned to say that following some more investigation, it's not delamination but slight movement in the internal floor - well, sort of.

On the 669 where the bed area floor meets the wall board, there's a 1/2" square batten that hides the "join". Fullers have lifted the battens by a gnats c**k (1mm) and this has sorted out the creaking on the external skin. Collecting the MH on Wednesday and we'll see if this is actually the case.

Simples really lol.


----------



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

hi we had a 669 & it was leaking the roof had cracks like a egg shell across the back over bed


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

It's not just this Swift tag, some friends of ours bought a new £120,000 tag Cathago two years ago and when about six months old they had a large section of the right hand side delaminate.
They took it back to the factory in Germany and it was repaired by cutting out the inside of the bathroom wall.
I would not have excepted the repair as you can see slight ripples where it was stuck back together, unfortunately they had bought it direct from the factory so were not in a position argue.

Bernie T


----------

